# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Tribot, folding, reconfigurable origami robot (robogamis), Reconfigurable Robotics Lab, EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Reconfigurable Robotics Lab

Home page - infoscience.epfl.ch/record/230280

----------


## Airicist

Robogami crawler with embedded circuit

Published on Mar 30, 2015




> Robogami Crawler robot with SMA actuators, Piezo resistive curvature sensors, and control circuit.

----------


## Airicist

4-gram "origami" robot that crawls and jumps

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> Researchers at EPFL have come up with a folding, reconfigurable robot that is capable of crawling and jumping. Modelled on the inchworm, it represents a new paradigm in robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A folding robot weighing 4 grams that crawls and jumps"

by Laure-Anne Pessina
September 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tribot: a deployable multi-gait origami robot

Published on Sep 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Tribot: a multi-locomotive origami robot

Published on Sep 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Design of multi-functional origami robots and machines

Published on Mar 11, 2018




> Video overview of our recent IEEE Transactions on Robotics article titled "Design Methodology for Constructing Multimaterial Origami Robots and Machines" that is going to be pitched at the upcoming ICRA 2018 conference in Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> For more details, check out our publication available through open access:
> 
> Z. Zhakypov and J. Paik, "Design Methodology for Constructing Multimaterial Origami Robots and Machines," in IEEE Transactions on Robotics, vol. 34, no. 1, pp. 151-165, Feb. 2018.  
> 
> ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8253607
> 
> This work is supported by Swiss National Science Foundation (SNSF) "START" Project and National Centres of Competence in Research (NCCR) Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Tribot, the Swiss Army knife of robots for rescue missions

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> EPFL scientists are developing a three-legged robot for search and rescue missions that can crawl, roll, jump, and – like a Swiss Army knife – fold away into compact form, all on less power than your standard LED light.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot-ants that communicate and work together"

by NCCR Robotics
July 11, 2019

----------

